# Zoning out...



## kelmom (Jun 16, 2009)

I have noticed that I have a tendency to zone out when I become overwhelmed (which is a lot lately).  Sometimes, I even catch myself zoning out in the middle of conversations with people.  I am really smart but these moments make me appear not that bright.

My mind is constantly going.  I have a million different thoughts that hit me all at once.  I have a hard time concentrating on things.  Especially things that seem complex.  Though other times, I will be extremely focused to the point of blocking everything else out.

Is this normal?  I feel like i'm slipping.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Kellie,

Have you talked to your doctor about this?  It could be so many things.  From fatigue, to hormonal...to other things.  

I think a lot of us naturally zone out every once in a while.  Especially when we're tired.  Given your hectic lifestyle, I wouldn't be surprise to hear that it's just fatigue.

Having said that, it's always worth getting it checked out with your general practictioner - just in case.


----------



## kelmom (Jun 16, 2009)

I did actually have a talk with my GP about it.  He seems to think that I have ADD.  I also think this...because I have almost every symptom of the attention deficit.  I'm not hyperactive though.  Unless you count my millions of racing thoughts.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not a doctor - but from what I understand, the 'hyperactivity' component is the distinguishing feature between ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) and ADHD (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder).

Having said that, have you consider seeing a psychologist who specializes in ADD and have a proper assessment?  Just so that you know?


----------



## kelmom (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like to... no make that.. need to... but I don't have health insurance at the moment.  

Do you know if there are any low-cost solutions to getting this assessment?  I know that I need a solution to this because it's having an adverse affect on the way I function.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't - but I'm sure someone else reading your thread may have a solution for you...I'm not sufficiently familiar with the US health care system.

But we have many members here from the US. ...Maybe they'll have some suggestions.  In the meantime Kellie, I'm going to do a bit of snooping around for you.  If I come up with anything, I'll come back to your thread.


----------



## kelmom (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you!  I really appreciate your help!  I'll do some digging as well and if I find anything i'll come back here and post it so that others who are in the same boat can benefit.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 16, 2009)

In my state it starts at the county level with the department of public health. Every county here offers mental health treatment resources, although there may be a waiting list. One thing you might try is calling a crisis hotline in your area (usually listed in the front of the local phone book) and ask them. They'll have the info available right at their fingertips.

Good luck -- let us know what you find out.


----------



## stargazer (Jun 18, 2009)

kelmom said:


> Do you know if there are any low-cost solutions to getting this assessment?  I know that I need a solution to this because it's having an adverse affect on the way I function.



I don't know what State you're in, but in California we have State-provided mental health services to those who qualify for Medi-Cal insurance, otherwise known as California State Health Benefits.  I was able to qualify on the basis of having a bipolar diagnosis, and then receive therapy free-of-charge, and most medications from a doctor usually free-of-charge.  (Some of the more tightly controlled medications have to be paid for out-of-pocket.)

Though funded by the State, the procedures vary from County to County.  As someone suggested, it might be a good idea just to call a Crisis line and see what kind of information they can give you.



kelmom said:


> My mind is constantly going.  I have a million different thoughts that hit me all at once.  I have a hard time concentrating on things.  Especially things that seem complex.  Though other times, I will be extremely focused to the point of blocking everything else out.



I am very much like this myself.  My diagnosis is bipolar one, with the term "hypomanic" usually added to it.  (I'm not saying that this is your diagnosis as well, as I am not qualified to do so.  But I am sharing my experience.)

The experience I often have is that so many thoughts are running through my head that it becomes difficult to select any one train of thought and ride with it, seeing it to its logical or effective conclusion.  This sometimes manifests as indecision, sometimes as anxiety.

But at other times, I am extremely focused, and am able to concentrate for long periods of time on an activity or project that is of particular interest to me.  Maybe this is something akin to what you are experiencing.  In any case, good luck to you!


----------

